
What is it like to be a geek in a prison? - ca98am79
http://www.quora.com/Prisons-and-Prison-Life/What-is-it-like-to-be-a-geek-in-a-prison/answers/3770981
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6966453](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6966453)

Number 20 on the front page, 241 comments and counting.

